# Hell Hole Swamp Festival



## Jack W. (May 7, 2005)

I just got back from a trip to Jamestown SC, for the Hell Hole Swamp Festival.  Nice festival, there was a BBQ contest hooked up with it.  17 entries.  Most of the BBQ was good to very good.  The top three entries have been the best I have tasted since I started judging last October.  I'll note that it's the best that "I" have tasted.  The Mytle Beach winner was there but I failed to see how he placed.  The top five deserved to be the top five.  I might have shuffled them around a little but they were the top five.  

Here is a note for competitiors.  The difference between the first and second place rested solely in heat.  The second place finisher had a hotter BBQ than the first place.  Most everybody judged it down for heat.  I didn't, I think BBQ needs to have a kick.  Just a thought.  


Good Q today!

Jack


----------

